# Wet Okole Seat covers for Spec-V seats



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Would any Spec-V owners like to get the Okole Seat covers for their stock Spec-V seats? I have been in contact with the company and they are not going to get a pattern for our cars for awhile if ever. The fella i talked to said he would give me a deal if I shipped him one of my seats to get a pattern from...that obviously is not going to happen.

The company is located in Hawaii, so I was wondering if any spec-v owner over there would be willing to take their car over to the company to get the seat sized up. If somebody is interested, i will e-mail the guy i have been talking to and see if he would give us both a hellava deal on a set of seat covers.

Here is the link to the site http://www.wetokole.com/

Hope somebody is interested.


----------



## itchspecv05 (May 2, 2005)

Hey about 3 month ago I got these seat cover from this company so they should have the pattern and I have 05 spec v . :fluffy:


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

itchspecv05 said:


> Hey about 3 month ago I got these seat cover from this company so they should have the pattern and I have 05 spec v . :fluffy:


Now that is good news for me, could you tell me the item number or stock number for the seat covers from your invoice, and who your salesperson was? I would really appreciate it. How do they fit? Are they loose? :thumbup:


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

glad somebody already posted about seat covers, because i am looking to buy some black seat covers for my 02 ser. I got that tan interior now.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I was way wrong about the location of the company :loser: . I just had an e-mail from them and they are loacated in Costa Mesa, California. So, somebody in Orange County might be easier to find. He also said they still do not have the pattern, so I am wondering which one you got for your car itchspecv05?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

any personal opnitions on these would be great. i like the fact i can order EXACTLY what i want and i may get them for my se-r in grey and black with a grey piping. so pics would be great.


----------



## itchspecv05 (May 2, 2005)

Just to up date you guys my seat covers where made to order . I call my order in and the order was taken by Nohemi . If you go to there web site and check it out type seat cover you are looking for . Now I check my invoice it dose not show an item number for the seat cover but if they need numbers I can give you my order or invoice they should have it on file it will show seat cover for a ser nissan .


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ yea i figured that. i was looking at that for my 91 classic. how do your covers fit? do you get sweaty on them? lol.


----------

